# Meklē produktu? >  д226д analogs

## Vaz3

Sveiki,man te savajadzējās diodi д226д,bet nevaru nekur atrast ko no mūsdienu diodēm var izmantot tās vietā.
Vēl tad pie reizes - vai šādas diodes izmantoja kasešu maģos?Negribās dēļ vienas diodes traukties uz Rīgu,varētu izravēt no kāda hlama.
Iepriekš jau paldies!

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Da jebkuru, ka tik kādi 300 V un 300 mA vismaz.

----------


## osscar

nu tu tak ilgi forumā esi un elementāras lietas nejēdz apskatīties...tak vairāk par 0.5A un 100V viņai nav. derēs jebkura cita , atkarībā no shēmas.....cik tev tur V un mA. tak prasta mazjaudīga taisngrieža diode...

----------


## Vaz3

shēma pavisam vienkārša - tahometrs pie iž.kd202m derēs?

----------


## bbarda

Kas tā tev par tahometra shēmu?Kā impulsi tiks skaitīti??Aizejot uz tahometru gadījumā vai nav vajadzīga pretestība??

----------


## Vaz3

shēma nav gluži paša tahometra,šitā ir kā pieslēgt vaz 2106 tahometru pie iž jupiter(vai planeta,bet tādā gadijumā jānomaina viens kondieris iekš tahometra,savādāk tas rādīs 2x mazāk apgriezienus)

----------


## JDat

Tāks...
Man liekas ka 1N4007 kā radīta...

----------

